# N.H. SWAT Team Nabs Convicted Felon



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

N.H. SWAT Team Nabs Convicted Felon



Courtesy of the Portsmouth Herald / Andrew Moore
*Kevin Gifford is handcuffed by police outside the Meadowbrook Inn.*

*ELIZABETH DINAN*
_Portsmouth Herald_

PORTSMOUTH - A convicted felon arrested at the Meadowbrook Inn Saturday night after a two-hour police standoff is scheduled to be arraigned this morning on four charges.

Kevin Gifford, 40, who was living in Room 41 at the Route 1 Bypass motel, is charged with cocaine possession, resisting arrest, receiving stolen property and having an outstanding bench warrant.

The bench warrant originates from Somersworth District Court and, according to Portsmouth Police Lt. Fred Hoysradt, Gifford also has active warrants for his arrest from both Reading and Wakefield, Mass. The Wakefield warrant is for default on a larceny conviction, and the Reading warrant is for defaulting on convictions for breaking and entering and assault with a dangerous weapon, Hoysradt said.

The state of Massachusetts, however, has not authorized Gifford's extradition back to the Bay State on those charges, Hoysradt said.

"There's a lot more to this than is available to the public," the police lieutenant said. "But I can say he has a history of violent felonies and drug arrests."

Gifford was arrested just before 6 p.m. Saturday after exiting the motel with his hands up and surrendering to more than a dozen state and local police officers, many outfitted in black SWAT gear and armed with assault rifles.

According to Portsmouth Police Chief Michael Magnant, officers were dispatched to the Meadowbrook on Saturday about 4 p.m., after an anonymous male caller reported a man with "violent tendencies" was "holed up" in Room 41 with a weapon and holding a woman hostage. Police say the caller also reported Gifford was selling heroin.

After two hours of refusing to cooperate with police, a hostage negotiator convinced Gifford by telephone to give himself up. No woman was found inside, but police did find some white powder "in plain view" which tested positive as cocaine, Hoysradt said.

Gifford's charge of receiving stolen property reflects police allegations that he was responsible for a stolen 2006 Impala, found parked behind the Meadowbrook and the property of Hoyt rental. The car was stolen from a Hampton address, Hoysradt said, adding it has been impounded and will be searched.

Since his arrest, Gifford has been held on $11,280 cash bail, and unless someone posts that amount, he'll be driven from the Rockingham County House of Corrections to Portsmouth District Court this morning wearing an orange inmate jumpsuit.
​


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Did NEMLEC respond???? LOL


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Irish Wampanoag said:


> Did NEMLEC respond???? LOL


for those of you with children interested in law enforcement, I thinking about starting SIMILAC.

(Southeastern Investigative Massachusetts Involving Law And Children) What the hell, the can play cop too, can't they?


----------

